# Who woke up their Neighbours at 5 am twice in a row...... ME



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not a DP subject at all. Just putting it out there, think I win the Neighbour of the year award. Just claiming it now, it's early but I don't think there is much topping it, please correct me if you beat this.

Often basting music at 5am was one thing but installed an alarm on my studio, for two days going in at 5am for some well Fleetwood Mac Rumours... well it is on currently, so lets go with that, the tamper switch has triggered twice in two nights at 5am, both times took me 20 minutes to get a 6ft ladder out and a screwdriver, recoding the system with well.. codes and a lot of panic, think I need to buy my neighbours some chocolates, go to the winchester have a pint and let this blow over.

Hopefully this is a laugh for someone!


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

Good on ya chap. I can only imagine the Panic of waking up to that????????????


----------

